# A Big Congratulations To



## Belinda (Feb 19, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]D & S Knight Cap was named the [/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt] "2008 CLASSIC HALTER PONY OF THE YEAR""[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]I would like to thank them for giving me the opportunity to show this wonderful horse to his wins for them . It was so much fun as Knight Cap really knows he is special..




[/SIZE]..


----------



## Leeana (Feb 19, 2009)

Congratulations



:yeah


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 19, 2009)

Congratulations to all a beautiful horse.


----------



## afoulk (Feb 19, 2009)

Belinda,

Congrats to you and LIttle King for such a great accomplishment

Arlene


----------



## Karen S (Feb 19, 2009)

Congrats Marianne & Belinda, he's a handsome fella.

Karen


----------



## casilda (Feb 19, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Keri (Feb 19, 2009)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 19, 2009)

Congratulations! He is simply GORGEOUS!!! Well deserved!

Andrea


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Feb 20, 2009)

Congratulations



~ What a Beautiful Horse





Janice Silvio

Amore' Miniatures


----------



## minih (Feb 20, 2009)

Congratulations!!!! He is beautiful!


----------



## uwharrie (Feb 20, 2009)

Congrats! What a stunning pony


----------



## SweetOpal (Feb 21, 2009)

Great Job Belinda, I wish you would say how old this guy is, I think that is the most impressive part about him, that he still looks this amazing at his age!



If you didn't see this horse in person, you really missed out, he is more beautiful in person than this pic lets on. Truly a prefectly stunning stud! Can't wait to see what he produces!!! Congrats to LKF.


----------



## Linda K (Feb 21, 2009)

He's one of my favorites .. Congratulations to LKF, and Belinda. He truely deserved it.

Linda


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations, very nice looking pony. We really like our "Little King Farms" buckskin pony also and axious to get him all clipped up in the springtime.



Great Job done.


----------



## My-Lil-Pony (Feb 22, 2009)

What a wonderful pony!


----------



## Jessica_06 (Feb 22, 2009)

Congrats



:yeah That is one of the most impressive Pony's I've seen he's gorgeous! And congrats to you too Belinda you do such a fantastic job!!


----------



## hairicane (Mar 1, 2009)

Congrats, he is lovely!


----------

